# Is there anything for me?



## EMS_Monkey (Jul 25, 2011)

Is there anything out there for me at this point in my career? Im looking for international work. The catch is I am a 19 year old EMT-B with a bit over a year of experience on an ambulance. Is there any company or way that I can work internationally at this point in my career? I suspect no but it never hurts to ask.
Thanks


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 25, 2011)

Most international gigs Brown has seen require significant advanced praxis experience


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Most international gigs Brown has seen require significant advanced praxis experience



Nope, not likely.............

You have minimal experience as an EMT-B and most international firms require significantly more education and experience.


----------

